# Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage



## Hamsteln (11. Mai 2016)

*Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage*

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage und ich will keine Rechtsberatung, sondern allgemein nur mal verstehen, wie die Sache aussieht:

Folgende Ausgangslage:
Es wird Artikel X am 01.01.2016 gekauft
Der Hersteller gibt 3 Jahre Garantie
Der Händler muss eine 6 Monatige Garantie sowie die restlichen 1,5 Jahre Gewährleistung geben

Fall 1: Artikel X geht am 01.05 kaputt -> Händler tauscht das Gerät aus, weil es ja Garantie ist
Fall 2: Artikel X geht kaputt (egal wann innerhalb der Herstellergarantie), Kunde wendet sich an direkt an den Hersteller -> Gerät wird getauscht, alles gut
Fall 3: Artikel X geht am 01.08 kaputt -> Händler schickt es auf Gewährleistung ein -> Artikel wird ausgetauscht/repariert, alles gut
Fall 4: Artikel X geht am 01.08 kaputt -> Händler schickt es auf Gewährleistung ein -> Artikel wird mit einem Zeitwert X begutschriftet

Hier geht es jetzt los: Eine Zeitwertgutschrift ist laut BGB $439 vom Kunden nicht zu akzeptieren. Er kann hier also auf Ersatz oder Reparatur pochen oder auf eine Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages bestehen. Jetzt wurde Artikel X aber innerhalb der Gewährleistung reklamiert. Besteht dann dieser Anspruch trotzdem? Oder hätte der Händler auch sagen können: wir wickeln nicht ab, beweisen Sie bitte erst, dass der Fehler von Anfang an Bestand (Beweislastumkehr) ? Und der Kunde steht dann "dumm" da, weil sowas ja so gut wie nicht möglich ist? (Dass er nicht mehr zu dem Händler geht ist ne andere Sache). Oder muss der Händler jetzt trotzdem den Kaufvertrag rückabwickeln, weil er das Gerät ohne den Nachweis, dass der Fehler von Anfang an bestand, angenommen hat?

Mir geht es wie gesagt nur darum herauszubekommen, wie die Sache abgewickelt wird. Weil aus meiner Sicht macht die Beweislastumkehr bzw Gewährleistung keinen Sinn, wenn der Kunde trotzdem immer auf Rückabwicklung bestehen kann?!

Danke vorab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage*

Der Fall 2 fällt eigentlich raus da der Händler dein Vertragspartner ist und die Hersteller es auch oft schreiben das man so vorzugehen hat.
Zum Fall 4 will ich nicht reingrätschen da es doch heikel sein kann hier zu antworten und selbst eine Gutschrift zu fangen. Wie soll zb ein Hersteller für Ersatz sorgen wenn der Artikel nicht mehr käuflich zu erwerben ist und die Restbestände alle verbraten wurden. Da bleibt einem quasi ja nur der Zeitwert als Gutschrift oder als Anzahlung für ein anderes Modell


----------



## Laudian (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage*



Hamsteln schrieb:


> Der Händler muss eine 6 Monatige Garantie[/U] Gewährleistung sowie die restlichen 1,5 Jahre Gewährleistung mit Beweislastumkehr geben




Ich hab den Satz mal korrigiert.


----------



## Hamsteln (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Fall 2 fällt eigentlich raus da der  Händler dein Vertragspartner ist und die Hersteller es auch oft  schreiben das man so vorzugehen hat.


 naja, viele Hersteller  bieten aber auch einen Direkt-Service an:
Canon, Plantronics, Corsair, OCZ/Toshiba und und und... Und vieles sogar kostenfrei und schneller als über den Händler



Dr  Bakterius schrieb:


> Da bleibt einem quasi ja nur der Zeitwert als  Gutschrift oder als Anzahlung für ein anderes Modell


Genau  die Frage stellt sich mir ja. Ich würde es auch so sehen. Ich habe den  Artikel 1,5 Jahre genutzt und der Hersteller kann ihn nicht, aus welchen  Gründen auch immer, reaprieren. Also zieht er mir eine Nutzungsgebühr  von 1,5Jahren (in Prozent) ab und erstattet dann Vekehrswert/Restwert.  Aber hier greift ja der §439: _Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung nach seiner Wahl die Beseitigung  des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen. 
_Bekommt  der Verkäufer eine Gutschrift, gibt er diese verständlicherweise an den  Kunden weiter. Dieser pocht auf sein Recht und will den Artikel  repariert oder gleichwertig ausgetauscht haben. 

Also hebelt dieser Paragraph dann die Gewährleistung aus?! Oder ist  der Händler wie schon gefragt selbst schuld, wenn er den Artikel  annimmt, obwohl der Kunde nicht beweisen konnte das der Fehler von  Anfang an bestand? Er hat auf jeden Fall in 2 Fällen die Arschkarte   Entweder er zahlt aus und macht Verlust, oder er nimmt das Gerät nicht  an und der Kunde kommt nie wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gewährleistung bzw Garantie, allgemeine Verständnisfrage*

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich es gibt bei der Hardware ja kaum etwas zu reparieren und bisher war in meinen Fällen der Hersteller immer recht kulant. Selbst wenn du Ersatz bekommst ist es nicht gesagt das es Neuware ist sondern ev. sogar etwas geflicktes was älter sein könnte als der eingeschickte Artikel. Was wäre denn überhaupt gleichwertig ( schon mal gesehen wie teilweise defekte Teile eingeschickt werden ? ), eine defekte GTX 770 gegen eine GTX 960 einfachster Ausführung? Der Händler ist ja als solches nur der Vermittler und der weiß wohl auch nicht immer wie der Hersteller selbst es abwickelt. Wer soll es auch wem beweisen wieso der Fehler auftrat wenn das Netz nicht gerade Massen von Artikeln aufweist worin so ein " Massenfehler " bemerkt wird.

Wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht gefällt bleibt einem ja nur der Klageweg


----------

